# Vehicle impound



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

All, I made mistake in speeding and I have the 12 black points and 30 day impound.
Has anyone done this? Where do you go? How was the car treated etc?
Just after details, I'm not sure to pay or to leave it etc


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I think you can pay your way out of the impound. Try Bur Dubai police station near Trade Centre roundabout.


----------



## feb20 (Feb 20, 2014)

What speed get you 12 points 
Were you flying low??


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

What was your take off speed?


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I'd mine impounded a few years back for just over double he speed limit, back then it was 100dhs a day to avoid the impound but no black points. The cars are just left outside for 30 days and when you drop them off they will follow you out and drive you back from the lot but when you pick it up you have to walk.


----------

